

LCC-Win: A free compiler system for Windows - turrini
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~lcc-win32/

======
Zuider
LCC-Win (formerly LCC-Win32) is not free but dual licensed. Free for personal
use, but not so for commercial or educational use.

"This software is not freeware, it is copyrighted by Jacob Navia. It's free
for non-commercial use, if you use it professionally you have to have to buy a
licence."

The original LCC compiler by Chris Fraser and David Hanson was described in
their book, A Retargetable C Compiler: Design and Implementation, which was
first published in 1995. Link to the website for the book here:

[https://sites.google.com/site/lccretargetablecompiler/](https://sites.google.com/site/lccretargetablecompiler/)

Pelles C is also based on the original LCC compiler, and provides a complete
ANSI C development environment for Windows, enhanced for C99 and C11, and can
be found here:

[http://www.smorgasbordet.com/pellesc/](http://www.smorgasbordet.com/pellesc/)

Unlike LCC-Win, "Pelles C is freeware for any use: personal, commercial, etc",
the only restriction being that the compiler can be freely distributed, but
not sold.

~~~
RyanRies
Something related that I thought was interesting - some C/C++ compiler
benchmarks from 2011+:
[http://www.willus.com/ccomp_benchmark2.shtml](http://www.willus.com/ccomp_benchmark2.shtml)

------
MichaelBurge
I have fond memories of this compiler: C was my first programming language,
and LCC-Win32 was the compiler I used.

